# When one box isn't enough



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Cats and boxes eh! You spend shed loads of money on toys but they both prefer a cardboard box or two. They were in their element with three boxes! Must have been like Christmas for them.
On another note, Oscar, the brown tabby always lies like this with his legs straight out in front of him. Anyone else have a cat who lies like this? I have been a cat owner most of my life but never had one who adopted this position, the sphinx pose we call it.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning cats and one of mine does like to lay with her legs out infront of her


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures :thumbup: Love the Sphinx pose


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Forget-me-not said:


> Cats and boxes eh! You spend shed loads of money on toys but they both prefer a cardboard box or two. They were in their element with three boxes! Must have been like Christmas for them.
> On another note, Oscar, the brown tabby always lies like this with his legs straight out in front of him.* Anyone else have a cat who lies like this*? I have been a cat owner most of my life but never had one who adopted this position, the sphinx pose we call it.


My LBC does. I will try and get a picture of him and post it..He usually swishes his tail whilst in this pose as well.

Lovely cats..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Forget-me-not said:


> Cats and boxes eh! You spend shed loads of money on toys but they both prefer a cardboard box or two. They were in their element with three boxes! Must have been like Christmas for them.
> On another note, Oscar, the brown tabby always lies like this with his legs straight out in front of him. Anyone else have a cat who lies like this? I have been a cat owner most of my life but never had one who adopted this position, the sphinx pose we call it.


WOW I love your cats, esp the tabby and white  he/she is STUNNINGLY Beautiful


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Lovely photos - theres not a species alive doesn't love a bit of cardboard :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub:

Im glad Im not the only one who has to put up with soggy paw marks :lol:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, really gorgeous! I don't know what it i about cardboard boxes, even my little (human) girls go mad for them. lol


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Just love the expression on the cats face in the second pic :thumbup: Lovely cats.


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.

Gem16 and	northnsouth, I am glad to hear your cats lie like this. Was beginning to think Oscar was a bit freaky!

DKDREAM - Oscar is a male. He looks a bit like your avatar I think.

Dally Banjo - trust you to notice the wet footprints, Leo to blame for these this time!

tylow - that expression says "Guilty" to me!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Forget-me-not said:


> Cats and boxes eh! You spend shed loads of money on toys but they both prefer a cardboard box or two. They were in their element with three boxes! Must have been like Christmas for them.
> On another note, Oscar, *the brown tabby always lies like this with his legs straight out in front of him. Anyone else have a cat who lies like this?* I have been a cat owner most of my life but never had one who adopted this position, the sphinx pose we call it.


Yes all my cats do this to! :laugh:

his stunning and you do the same thing as me with boxes!!! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Forget-me-not said:


> Dally Banjo - trust you to notice the wet footprints, Leo to blame for these this time!


Its only because we have the same problem :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww, cats in boxes. 

My Coonie sits in shoe boxes until they burst around her!!!


----------

